# Cleaning leather steering wheel



## cruze2011white (Feb 2, 2011)

I use lexol leather cleaner and conditioner. It will give you very good results. I believe this is what you can also buy from the dealer but its more expensive than in a auto parts store.

You can also use just plain soap and water. But make sure you use a conditioner after you clean it.


----------



## tavogl (Jun 24, 2013)

Hi cruze2011white, thanks for your answer, why would the steering wheel need a conditioner? I think hand grease is enough of a conditioner lol, and its getting lots of it . But ill look further into this lexol leather cleaner. Thanks!


----------



## tavogl (Jun 24, 2013)

I just saw a video on youtube, a guy is using al porpuse cleaner and a scrubby to clean the leather steering wheel, do you guys think it will be good? I saw some other video of a guy using Magic Eraser damped in water... holly cow that thing works fast, but I don't know if those chemicals are going to damage the "leather" in the steering wheel, btw, is that real leather? or just fake leather? thanks!


----------



## Mrhawaiibound (Jan 12, 2014)

+1 on the magic eraser. I use it on my leather steering wheel all the time. Makes it look brand new!! And it doesn't require much scrubbing. Just damp the sponge and wipe.


----------



## cruze2011white (Feb 2, 2011)

Its leather it still needs conditioner. The natural oil in your hands is not good for it. Plus your hands get dirty and your just rubbing dirty oil on it. I've seen people who just clean their leather and in a couple of years it looks terrible. Use the conditioner too and it will stay nice for years. Conditioner also helps with it from drying out in the winter and summer.

The leather is real on your steering wheel.


----------



## freebeer (Aug 28, 2014)

I wouldn't use Magic Eraser. Seriously.

Look up how Magic Erasers work. They create a very fine, extremely hard rubbing compound to actually "clean".

They aren't cleaning anything besides wearing down your leather. 

I stand by Magic Erasers for cleaning things that are almost impossible to get out, i.e. magic marker, but you have to know what you're getting into. I collect old school nintendo NES games, which have a slightly textured finish on the plastic. If a rental place like Blockbuster marked the game cartridge with any magic marker, you can take magic marker off with a magic eraser. The only problem is, the textured finish will be rubbed smooth if using magic eraser. It is basically like using a rubbing compound on your car's paint job to wash it.

Just use the leather cleaner and then follow it up with a leather conditioner. They should be sitting right next to each other on the shelf.


----------



## Rocky87 (Apr 28, 2013)

Any general all purpose cleaner will work with either a scotch brite pad or a magic eraser. Make sure you use a triple grade scotch brite though, normal ones you buy at a grocery store for dishes will be too aggressive and scratch the steering wheel


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

I would not Lexol a Steering Wheel for safety reasons. A light detergent might be your best bet, perhaps with the Magic Eraser


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Plain old soapy water followed by clear water using a clean microfiber towel.
You will be amazed at how much yeucccch you have on your paws.

You can, once completly dry, follow up with a leather conditioner but do this in the evening, once the car will be parked overnight. This gives the conditioner enouph time to work itself into the leather.

In the morning, wipe it off with a clean towel several times to remove the greasy feeling.....plan on doing this at least twice a year for maximum leather life.

Rob


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

I use Meguiars leather cleaner and then leather conditioner and it has stayed clean. I occasionally use water and ice interior cleaner on a micro fiber cloth in between Meguiars treatments to help keep it clean when I get something on it and I don't have the Meguiars stuff handy. 

I love the cruze steering wheel by the way.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

I just don't touch the leather...problem solved!

I did condition it in the late spring to keep it sexy. Should do that again sometime soon.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## tavogl (Jun 24, 2013)

Alright, thank you guys for your quick replies, one thing I do not like about the leather conditioners on the steering wheel is that it gets shiny again, I do not like that finish, I like dry leather, mate finish, not shiny black... I've seen plenty of videos and detailers use all purpose cleaners on leather steering wheels, and they seem to work.... I think this is the path I am going to follow... I am not too sure about magic eraser...... mhmm


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

tavogl said:


> Alright, thank you guys for your quick replies, one thing I do not like about the leather conditioners on the steering wheel is that it gets shiny again, I do not like that finish, I like dry leather, mate finish, not shiny black... I've seen plenty of videos and detailers use all purpose cleaners on leather steering wheels, and they seem to work.... I think this is the path I am going to follow... I am not too sure about magic eraser...... mhmm


Lexol doesn't leave it shiny, that's the main reason I use that brand. It keeps the leather in the original matte condition. 


Sent with iLove 6.0


----------



## klchiew (Jan 15, 2011)

Wolfgang Leather Cleaner. Doesn't leave behind residue and has pretty good cleaning properties. I spray the stuff onto an agitator like Swissvax Wheel Cleaning brush and agitate the surfaces + stitching. Wipe off with microfiber towel. Stuff is expensive and only available at Autogeek/PBMA. I've used Lexol, not too happy with it as it leaves behind some residue (glycerin?).


----------

